# Ride88 ultimate truck bed bike rack



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a Kickstarter project that I've been working on for a long time now. It's a new rack design to carry your bikes in a truck or trailer. Check it out at RIDE88.com and please let me know what you think. I am targeting this to launch in about a week. Looking for some ideas on how to improve my presentation. The design loads your bike in a second with the tires still on! I can't imagine it could get any easier. Thanks!


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

I been thinking bout something like this for about ) months. 
If quality made I think you will do very well
I'll take one.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jab70 Thanks for your comments. I have been using my prototypes shown in the picture for a couple seasons without failures. Just worked out the bugs like upgrading to nyloc bolts etc. It's pretty dialed in now.


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been using Thule instagator and sometimes just tossing bike in. 
No bikes of mine have QR. one of the prob with gator is loose contact in tailgate pinch. It always works loose enough to let bike flop a bit on gravel roads. 
Your cam lockdown looks good. I refuse to buy a short bed pickup cause I want my bike inside the box, notdangling on the hitch waiting for a texting driver to mangle my carbon. 
Your. Lamps look pretty flexible as well. Good idea with the variety of tire/wheel out there. Best of luck!!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quick release everything: check
Doesn't touch the fork/frame: check
Can hold either front or rear wheel: check

Looks like a very nice design, good luck to your endeavor.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

the-one1 thanks for taking the time to look at it. Now I want to add one more check. Sold enough to fund Kickstarter: check! We shall see.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool. I also have the instagater but i gave my truck to my daughter. I would have bought this for sure instead. Best of luck to you.

Edit: just realized something...does the bar go tight on a bed liner as well?


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

TheGweed said:


> Very cool. I also have the instagater but i gave my truck to my daughter. I would have bought this for sure instead. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Edit: just realized something...does the bar go tight on a bed liner as well?


If your bed liner covers the factory holes then you would need to drill a hole in the liner.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I like your design. I used to use an Insta-gator as well, but bike wheelbases have gotten so long that it no longer works for me. This design obviously would work with the tailgate down. Love to see where your price point comes in.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

For Kickstarter we will be lowering prices a fair bit but we have to be careful. If you go to the website you will find future retail prices under the shopping link at the top. Just click on the product you are wanting. Please let me know your opinion of the pricing. http://ride88.com

I am also looking at making a cheaper mounting option that would eliminate the cross bar but will require drilling for those who don't mind.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The pricing is roughly what I'd expect. Not cheap, not awfully expensive. I'm not in the market as I have a custom over the bed rack system already. If I were looking to buy, your setup is clean and I'd be interested.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Blatant- That's good feedback. I appreciate you looking at it. Once I get the single mount completed I will post it. That should drop the retail of the mounting parts a lot for those who only need a single rack.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice and I'm very critical of bike racks. Had I not invested in a North Shore 4 rack for the family trips I would consider this. Maybe on my next truck? I've been using my RecRac and it is great and cheap for 2 bikes. 4 bikes isn't great though. 
Your design is the first bike rack I've seen using similar design to the ATK bike shoes I used for years on my Moto bikes in the trailer. Nice work.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Great feedback chasejj. Thanks for the positive review. I just reached out to all my friends in the industry to help plan a launch. I am thinking June 7th is the day!!!


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't own a truck so I'm not your target market, but I just wanted to wish you luck as this looks like a great design and a very good idea. 

One question: When the bikes are locked in by its front wheel, do you ever find the back ends swinging around (and potentially contacting one another? That's the only potential worry I could come up with after watching your video. Great work.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I like your design and I think others will too. I'd hate to see a rack get ripped off from a parking lot while the owner is out riding. Have you thought of a way to secure the rack to your bed? Locking pins, tamper resistant bolts, etc.?


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes it locks in!


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Using an Instagater in my Super Duty but currently trying to sell it as we aim to be debt free. 

However... this system as designed will definitely be given a hard look when I eventually pick up a new truck in the future!

Best of luck in this endeavor!


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Great to here that. This needs support to become a reality as it is a crowdfunding campaign on Kickstarter. We have 32 days left to raise funding. Here's a great video that's easy to share. Anyone who has a great idea for us on how or where we can promote this we are interested to hear it!


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

I stumbled across the *Ride88* rack earlier this year. It was *exactly* what I was looking for! I wanted something to mount in the bed of my truck. I wanted a rack that would allow me to securely transport my bike(s). And I wanted a rack that wouldn't touch the frame or fork of my bike(s).

It takes just a few seconds to put a bike in the rack and hit the raod. In less than a minute and with *NO* tools needed...the rack can be adjusted to fit different tire sizes. I've hauled bikes with anything from a skinny road tire up to a fat bike with 4.8" tires.

I did a lot searching before buying the *Ride88* rack. I'm glad I didn't settle for less...this rack is the best!


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice set up curtisp. What truck is this in the pic?


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Design88 said:


> Nice set up curtisp. What truck is this in the pic?


Thanks!

It's a 2001 Chevrolet Silverado with a 6-1/2' box.


----------



## B2Bomber (Oct 27, 2018)

Design88 said:


> This is a Kickstarter project that I've been working on for a long time now. It's a new rack design to carry your bikes in a truck or trailer. Check it out at RIDE88.com and please let me know what you think. I am targeting this to launch in about a week. Looking for some ideas on how to improve my presentation. The design loads your bike in a second with the tires still on! I can't imagine it could get any easier. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1136935


nice


----------

